#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Frustraties

## Flitslicht

He admin,

Misschien is idee om een afzeik forum te beginnen. Daar kan iedereen zijn frustraties kwijt over topics die zij niet vinden kunnen.

Grtz.


(PS sarcastisch bedoeld hoor!)

----------


## DeMennooos

Wat zou je zeggen van het KMRF?

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Zullen we dan maar meteen beginne!?

Ik vind het domme en onzinnige topic's die jij ge-post hebt over wat er waar hangt enzo!


*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## Dj Cross

Ik heb niks gezegt

----------


## Jurgen

Dit forum is niet bedoeld om elkaar af te zeiken.....

Als jij dan toch iemand af wil zeiken Flitslicht, en dan bedoel ik dat met een gegronde reden, dan kun je daar beter een persoonlijk communicatiemiddel voor gebruiken.

Probeer liever de mensen die in jouw ogen een domme vraag stellen, te helpen met jouw waarschijnlijke megakennis.



Carpe Diem, pluk de dag!

----------


## djdabounce

En daar kun je het mee doen!!!

DMX = Doe Maar X-treme

----------


## Dj Cross

punt

----------


## Fritz

Oke over frustraties dan maar: die eeuwige typfouten!! En dan bedoel ik niet hier of daar ergens in een zin, dat overkomt iedereen. Ik heb het over mensen die ten eerste geen hoofdletters, punten en komma's gebruiken en daarnaast ook nog eens geen een woord goed kunnen typen. Lezen die lui hun posting niet door voordat ze hem plaatsen??! En natuurlijk zijn er mensen met dyslexie (op zich al een lastig woord), maar niet 1 op de 3 mensen heeft dat... 

Zo dat lucht op,

Fritz

----------


## Flitslicht

> citaat: (PS sarcastisch bedoeld hoor!)



Meer zeg ik niet....

Grzt.

----------


## Iko

> citaat:
> En natuurlijk zijn er mensen met dyslexie (op zich al een lastig woord), maar niet 1 op de 3 mensen heeft dat..



1 op de 10 <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
(ik ben er al een van de 10)
mzzls Iko

----------


## ludwig

dit hoort op KMRF thuis. Als je alles wat wordt gepost naleest, dan kom je al snel tot de conclusie dat 90% ofwel aan dyslexie lijdt, ofwel nooit heeft leren schrijven. Al een geluk dat we niet moeten praten, het zou een schone Babylonische troep zijn. En dan heb ik het nog niet over de dt-fouten gehad,  zowat 99 % van alles wat er wordt geschreven staat er vol van. Over stijkwakkels, alle soorten logismen gaan we niet beginnen want dan stoppen we op 99,99975 % Nederlands onkundig.Over tikfouten spreek ik niet,  ik maak er ook soms.
't Is wel fijn dat iemand het ook eens heeft gemerkt.
Groet,

PS : verhuis het naar KMRF, blijkbaar komen we met een handleiding elementair Nederlands verder dan met krachtstroom.

----------


## djdabounce

Ik kan me er niet zo aan ergeren. Als het maar leesbaar is voor de normale nederlander/belg.

DMX = Doe Maar X-treme

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:Ik kan me er niet zo aan ergeren. Als het maar leesbaar is voor de normale nederlander/belg



Ja dat is het hem juist, sommige mensen lijken het wel zo moeilijk mogelijk leesbaar te willen maken! Maarja...

Fritz

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:Als je alles wat wordt gepost naleest, dan kom je al snel tot de conclusie dat 90% ofwel aan dyslexie lijdt, ofwel nooit heeft leren schrijven



Waarom denk je anders dat we in de entertainment industrie terecht zijn gekomen? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Zoals een bouwvakker zou zeggen "Had je maar een vak moeten leren" !!!! <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz...

John <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>



Audience Delight Sound Systems, if only the best is good enough!

----------


## Rv

> citaat: Als het maar leesbaar is voor de normale nederlander/belg.



Sorry hoor <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

____
Rv.

----------


## moderator

Hallo allemaal,

Bedankt voor jullie reacties tot zover!

Het is heel nuttig om te weten wat er omgaat bij bezoekers van de fora. Het is zeker nuttig dat hierover gesproken wordt.

Verplaatsen van dit topic naar het KMRF wil ik eigenlijk niet, wil dit best serieus benaderen eigenlijk....
Als je echt iets (leuks) hebt om af te zeiken, dan mag je dat altijd plaatsen in het KMRF. Voorbeelden hiervan te over: gejatte plaatjes, domme opmerkingen etc.

Naast de ergernissen over tiepfouten komt er niet veel naar voren, tot nog toe.

Wanneer bezoekers opvallend belabberd schrijven dan waag ik daar meestal een mailtje aan met het verzoek om een bericht voor plaatsing even door de spelling controller van bijvoorbeeld Word heen te halen.

Zijn er mensen die nog andere (zinvolle!) tips hebben?

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:Zijn er mensen die nog andere (zinvolle!) tips hebben?



Het is al vaker gezegd, maar persoonlijk vind ik het erg irritant als mensen berichten plaatsen in een topic waar ze niets vanaf weten. Plaats dan niets! Daar wordt het topic alleen maar onoverzichtelijk van...

Verder vind ik de eindeloze herhalingen ook storend. Je plaatst een bericht en een paar minuten later plaatst iemand anders bijna hetzelfde bericht nog eens, vraag me niet waarom!

Fritz

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Naar mijn idee zijn soms die herhalingen, zoals jij ze noemt, wel nuttig.

Voorbeeld: iemand vraagt wat de beste methode is van aansluiten van X apparatuur. 

Wanneer dan 1 persoon een oplossing geeft (de juiste) en niemand anders zou het bv bevestigen of met andere woorden uitleggen, kan de persoon de indruk krijgen dat veel mensen het niet weten. Hierdoor kan deze persoon aan het ene antwoord gaan twijfelen. Soms wordt er dan gevraagd om meer ervaringen/methodes, dan komen deze op elkaar lijkende antwoorden dus op tafel, maar de vraagsteller is er dan wel vrijwel zeker van dat de manier klopt. 

Vind ik tenminste helemaal niet zo storend.

Er zijn natuurlijk wel uitzonderingen.

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Fritz

Ja het is misschien een beetje lastig uit te leggen, maar ik bedoel eerder de 'andere' herhalingen. Voorbeeld: je vraagt welk bedrijf er op de PA-markt stond en er volgt 3 keer hetzelfde adres... Je vraagt waar men de apparatuur gehuurd heeft en er komt twee keer ongeveer hetzelfde antwoord. Deze herhalingen vind ik, in tegenstelling tot de herhalingen die jij noemde, wel storend.

Fritz

----------


## -Bart-

ff mijn complimenten, ik weet niet of mensen elders wel eens op fora komen. Maar ik vind dit een heel prettig forum, mensen zijn relatief heel aardig tegen elkaar, moderators zijn snel en beleefd, onderwerpen relevant, spelling en grammatica is leesbaar,sterren-plukkers zijn grotendeels verdwenen. En volgensmij worden ondanks wat typfouten en misleidingen 95% van alle vragen bevredigend beantwoord.

Nog ff een puntje over het -als je er nix van weet houd dan je bek- 
tegen stelling&gt; als je alles al weet blijf dan ook weg.

Als mensen iets posten dan doen ze dat omdat ze denken dat het waar is, niet om iemand opzettelijk te elektocuteren (neem ik aan)
De meesten die hier komen (waaronder ik ) komen hier om er wat van op te steken. 
Corrigeer de foute beantwoorder, maar onthoofd ze niet.

We kunnen hier wel het ideale-model-forum nastreven maar, bereiken doen we dat toch nooit.
Ik vind dat we wel lekker bezig zijn zo.

B.Sliggers

----------


## Dj Cross

ja vind het ook het ook wel best zo, lekker ff wat te k*nkeren af en toe..<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 
nog niet zo veel herhaling gezien hier..maar zit hier ook nog niet zo lang..

----------


## Flitslicht

Ik ben het weer eens met -Bart- en met Remco!!!

Afzeiken schrikt alleen maar af. Zo meteen durft helemaal niemand meer te reageren op een topic, omdat ze bang zijn om afgezeken te worden.

Grtz.

----------


## Jeroen

Ik word wel een beetje moe van het "Nico Swikels" gevoel

Ken iedereen de reclame nog "Met lego kun je alle maken?"  



Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## Roland

Vroeger was het lego, nu is het truss

----------


## martje

Jeroen je kent de reclame van nico vast wel dat gebeurt er dus.


Maar het reageren op een posting met meerdere de zelfde antwoorden vind ik persoonlijk zeer irritand maar ook de vragen van "kan ik zelf truss lassen". dan denk ik bij me zelf denk na kan je dat niet hou dan je mond.

maar wij hebben MARTIN mzzl Martje L.J. on the road

----------


## Jeroen

Nou ja,... je kan wel zelf truss LATEN maken <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Site is geupdate  -=&gt;

----------


## martje

Ja dat weet ik, maar ik had het niet over dat soort truss.

maar wij hebben MARTIN mzzl Martje L.J. on the road

----------


## karel

Ik denk ook wel eens kun je zelf 15" speakers bouwen???
kun je dat niet doe het dan ook niet!!!

----------


## Jeroen

Ik zei ook,... Truss LATEN maken,...

(Hint: Prolyte MAAKT truss,... bestellen,... je LAAT truss maken?)

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Site is geupdate  -=&gt;

----------


## Roland

Als je nu gewoon bij prolyte gaat werken of een andere truss boer, dan kun je hem wel zelf maken. Iemand moet die dingen toch maken.

Maar volgens de ARBO is truss verboden.

----------


## sparky

Say what?!...

----------


## Ward

Over frustraties gesproken... 

ik ga nu mijn 5de week thuiszitten in met twee ingescheurde enkelbanden (binnen én buiten kant rechter voet) en de vooruitzichten zijn nog niet erg positief.

Heeft iemand even een reserve voet? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## Flitslicht

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>Mijn opa is boer, en als je iets aan een koeiepoot hebt dan moet je je adres ff melen.<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Grtz

PS Beterschap!!!

----------

